# Happy Birthday Noxx!



## jimdoc (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for your awesome forum, hope you have a great birthday!

Jim


----------



## jonn (Jan 11, 2014)

A Very Happy Birthday to you Noxx, and many more :lol: .. Thank you for the GRF


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Noxx!!!! Thank you for this genious forum!!!!


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 11, 2014)

I nod my head in your direction Sir 8)


----------



## eastky (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Noxx


----------



## nickvc (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday and many more to come 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Noxx! I hope you're feeling better.

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NOXX!!! 
Thank you for this Great Forum!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jan 11, 2014)

Enjoy your special day noxx! And thank you for making it possible! :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Have a great birthday.


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Boss Man!!! I hope you have a great birthday and your birthday wish comes true.

i wish i had your experience and at your age.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Noxx.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Noxx!! Live long and prosper!! 8)


----------



## glondor (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Noxx.


----------



## pattt (Jan 11, 2014)

A Very Happy Birthday Noxx and thanks for this forum :!: 

Pat


----------



## Lou (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday, boss!


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday...I hope it's a good one!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Noxx!

8) 

Göran


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jan 11, 2014)

pattt said:


> A Very Happy Birthday Noxx and thanks for this forum :!:
> 
> Pat


I echo that sentiment, and would like to thank each and every moderator and member for such a wonderful place to visit everyday!


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy BirthDay Bud, hope its been a good one, another down, wif lots an lots more to come  

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, glorious leader!

Many more!

Harold


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 13, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Happy Birthday, glorious leader!
> 
> Many more!
> 
> Harold



+1 Have a great day!


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy Day Sir Noxx!


----------



## Noxx (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys 8) 

I'm getting old now and I hope wiser


----------

